# [Kaufberatung] Leichtes, schnelles Notebook



## KaitoKid (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ihr menschlichen Wesen da draußen!

Ich muss euch wieder einmal mit Fragen löchern, ich möchte ein Notebook haben.
Ich fahre jeden Tag mehrere Stunden mit dem Zug und interessante Bücher gibt's nicht mehr. Deshalb hab ich gedacht, wenn ich einen kleinen Laptop hätte, könnte ich ja in meiner Zugzeit programmieren.
Erste Frage: Laptops baut doch nicht selbst zusammen, ist es da utopisch, bestimmte Hardware drinhaben zu wollen?
Ich hätte nämlich gerne eine aktuelle, effektive CPU (mit IGP), ordentlich RAM, mindestens 4GB, eine SSD, einen LED Bildschirm und am besten einen Li-Polymer Akku. Weil ich das Teil aber die meiste Zeit wohl auf meinen Beinen habe, sollte es leicht und im Betrieb kalt sein
Und ich würd' da eher Linux raufspielen....

Ich würde mich freuen ein paar Antworten zu kriegen, 
peace!


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Schwarzbuch Kapitalismus von Robert Kurz...

Bei deiner Anforderung liebäugelst du mit einem kleinen MacBook^^
Welche Displaygröße ist den gewünscht. Der Li-Po Akku ist ein wenig na ja, schauen wir mal ...
Ansonsten bis auf die SSD (aber die kann man ja nachrüsten) alles möglich. 
Denke bei der Konfig wird sich der Preisrahmen bei eine 15-16" Zöller mit SSD so um die 1000,- bewegen.
Leicht ist aber in dem Bereich relativ^^ 2 - 3 Kilo haben die auch. Magnesium oder Alugehäuse hingegen 
sind preisintensiv...


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2011)

Die besten Notebooks für Linux (von der Treiberunterstützung her) sind traditionell bestimmte High-End Business Notebooks vor allem die Thinkpads und auch z.B. die HP Pro Books

Ich würde dir konkret ein T420 Thinkpad bzw. T420s empfehlen- ist nur leider nicht billig

Wenn es noch kleiner sein soll eventuell auch ein X220


----------



## s|n|s (11. Mai 2011)

Zu Superwip lässt sich nur hinzufügen, dass 13Zoll maximum sein sollten, wenn es immer dabei sein soll. Das Gewicht stört sonst.

Meine Erfahrungen: 
Bei Lenovo gibt es 9 Zellen Akkus als Option. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann ein weiteres Akku dazukaufen. Bei Lenovo gibt es eine Garantie für Ersatzteile für 10 Jahre. Für ein paar € gibt es erweiterte Garantie auf das Notebook.
Jedes Ubuntu läuft ohne Einschränkungen auf meinem R61 "out of the box".


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Zu Superwip lässt sich nur hinzufügen, dass 13Zoll maximum sein sollten, wenn es immer dabei sein soll. Das Gewicht stört sonst.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen:
> Bei Lenovo gibt es 9 Zellen Akkus als Option. Wenn das nicht reicht, dann ein weiteres Akku dazukaufen. Bei Lenovo gibt es eine Garantie für Ersatzteile für 10 Jahre. Für ein paar € gibt es erweiterte Garantie auf das Notebook.
> Jedes Ubuntu läuft ohne Einschränkungen auf meinem R61 "out of the box".



10 Jahre Garantie? Auf nen Akku? Hättest du da mal ne Quellenangabe für die Aussage, dann könnt ich mich mal updaten!
Thinkpads haben standardmäßig ein Jahr Garantie und diese kann gegen Aufpreis verlängert werden.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Mai 2011)

schnell, gut, günstig...Lenovo 205 + SSD


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Garantie? Auf nen Akku? Hättest du da mal ne Quellenangabe für die Aussage, dann könnt ich mich mal updaten!
> Thinkpads haben standardmäßig ein Jahr Garantie und diese kann gegen Aufpreis verlängert werden.



Damit ist nur eine Garantie gemeint, dass man Ersatzteile auch nach 10 Jahren noch kaufen kann - das ist alles.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Ah, okay. Schwer verständlich formuliert. Gerade in Bezug auf den danach folgenden Satz. Zumal dies auch wieder nur für ThinkPads gilt. Das macht dann aber nicht mehr Lenovo selbst sondern der IBM Partsale in Mainz. Und unter uns. Akkus sind nicht gerade ein E-Teil, was man nach wenigen Jahren nicht mehr bekommt. Die Frage ist nur ob man sich für ein 10 Jahre altes Thinkpad noch nen 150,- Akku kaufen möchte. Der Nachteil bei dieser Verfügbarkeitsgarantie ist leider. Verfügbar ja, aber der Preis geht kontinuierlich nach oben. Und wenn dann bspw. eine SCSI-160 72GB HDD aus nem alten IBM Server mal entspannte 400,- kostet. Na ja, supi! Der Kunde hat die Festplatte dann nicht gekauft, sondern gleich nen neuen Server...


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2011)

> schnell, gut, günstig...Lenovo 205 + SSD


 
Schnell? Na ja... es geht schlimmer aber das wars auch...

Das Spiegelnde Display ist auch so eine Sache, die Verarbeitung auch nur Consumer Durchschnitt und 10 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie gibts da auch nicht


----------



## KaitoKid (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, die ThinkPads sehen gut aus
Aber wofür ist dieser Fingerabdruckleser eigentlich?
Und irgendwie ist die Seite komisch: Egal wo ich klicke "Modelle anzeigen", es kommt immer das hier

Und wenn ich plötzlich lese: Lenovo Enhanced Experience 2.0 für Windows 7, macht Linux dann noch Sinn?
Also, ich hatte an Gentoo oder Ubuntu gedacht, ein Bekannter von mir macht bei Gentoo alles in der Kommandozeile, und meinte ich würde da ein paar Tage sitzen um das alles einzurichten....
Bei se Wei, ich hab keine wirkliche Erfahrung mit Linux, ich dachte halt es muss kein Windoof rauf zum proggen, und der Code soll eh nicht Betriebssystemabhängig sein.....
Und profitiert Linux von einer SSD oder 8GB RAM?


----------



## Superwip (12. Mai 2011)

> Aber wofür ist dieser Fingerabdruckleser eigentlich?


 
Kann man als Passwortersatz verwenden



> Und irgendwie ist die Seite komisch: Egal wo ich klicke "Modelle anzeigen", es kommt immer das hier


 
Hm... ich hab mit der Seite jedenfalls keine Probleme



> Und wenn ich plötzlich lese: Lenovo Enhanced Experience 2.0 für Windows 7, macht Linux dann noch Sinn?


 
Das musst du selbst entscheiden; bei den neuen Thinkpads ist Win7 Prof soweit ich weiß immer automatisch dabei; wenn du Linux verwenden willst spricht aber freilich nichts dagegen es (gegebenenfalls als zweit-OS) zu installieren



> Und profitiert Linux von einer SSD oder 8GB RAM?


 
Linux? Eher nicht, höchstens bei Hochfahren... die Programme, die darauf laufen sollen aber vermutlich vielfach schon...


----------



## KaitoKid (20. Mai 2011)

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen 420 und 420s? Und was ist mit 410s?


----------



## Cyberian (20. Mai 2011)

T420s ist das T420 in dünner und leichter dafür aber mit schwächerem Akku... Das T420s wird wohl auch wärmer und lauter sonst sind sie recht ähnlich beim s kannst du nen Zusatzakku in die Ultrabay einsetzen um in den Bereich des normalen T420 mit 6 Zellen Akku zu kommen.
Das T410s ist das dünne aus der Vorgängerserie Vorteil ist 16/10 Display anstatt 16/9 bei der aktuellen Nachteil kein Sandy Bridge Cpu


----------



## rebel4life (20. Mai 2011)

Ich würde dir eher zu einem X220 raten, das ist deutlich kompakter als eins aus der T Reihe. Beide Reihen sind jedoch top, imho kommt es letztendlich auf dein Budget und deine Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Bildschirmgröße an.

Mehr als 14,1" würde ich unterwegs nicht nehmen, vorzuziehen ist da etwas mit 12".


----------



## Superwip (20. Mai 2011)

Das T420s hat noch einen weiteren Unterschied, es besitzt -im Gegensatz zum T420- einen USB 3.0 Steckplatz. Desweiteren gibt es das T420s in der Standardkonfiguration nur mit dem hochauflösenden 1600x900 Display während es das T420 auch mit 1366x768 Display gibt

Das T420s ist auch etwas teurer

Das T420s hat auch eine andere Ultra Bay (Serial Ultrabay Slim) für die jedoch die selben Features verfügbar sind wie für die "normale" Serial Ultra Bay Enhanced, die beim T420 zum Einsatz kommt; Serial Ultra Bay Slim Geräte können auch in der Serial Ultra Bay Enchanced eingesetzt werden, nicht jedoch umgekehrt


Als Infoquelle zu Thinkpads immer gut:
Hauptseite - ThinkPad-Wiki
T420 - ThinkPad-Wiki


----------



## KaitoKid (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass mir 12" extrem zu klein sind...
Ich bin gerade von 17 oder 15" auf 24" umgestiegen.
Bei diesen OEM-Laptops ist aber auch immer eine Menge Schrott mit drauf, das macht mir Sorgen.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Mai 2011)

Was hindert dich daran das OS selber aufzusetzen? Mir ist es Recht, wenn möglichst viel vorinstalliert ist. Neuinstallieren tu ich allein schon aus Sicherheitsgründen und durch vorinstallierte Software sinkt der Preis des Gerätes. 

15" sind defintiv für unterwegs zu groß, 12" sind top.


----------



## Superwip (20. Mai 2011)

Bei den Thinkpads ist kein Schrott drauf, nur durchaus nützliche Sachen, etwa Treiber, die Software für die Spezialknöpfe und ein eigenes W-LAN Suchprogramm, aber jedenfalls keine Werbung oder Demos

Wenn du dir bei der Größe unsicher bist solltest du es am besten in irgendeinem Laden testen; ich würde auch eher zum X220 greifen


----------



## KaitoKid (28. Mai 2011)

Also, ich seh das so, dass ein X220 aber auch schon bei 1000€ anfängt...


----------



## KaitoKid (1. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht's mit dem neuen X1 aus?
Oder eher das, was meinem Geldbeutel entspricht?


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (1. Juni 2011)

schau dir mald as neue Dell an !


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2011)

Das X1 liest sich zwar interessant, aber was Lenovo da nur verbrochen hat, ein glänzendes Display, grausam.

Da ist das X220 deutlich besser.


----------

